# Sour cherry wine 2



## Kivanc (Jul 29, 2021)

First bottle: (1120 - 1010)* 131,25 = %14.43
Second bottle: (1120 - 1011 ) * 131,25 = %14.30
9,5 kg cherry makes 12 liters (1,5 liters of water)
Pectic enzyme - Half spoon
2 tsp of yeast nutrient
2 lemons

I realize though the yeast starter didn’t grow twice times as much as I expected over night, the sugar consumed enough of 15% tolerance yeast.
It turned out to be a little sweet, drinkable sour cherry wine


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 29, 2021)

Curious: I would have thought sour cherries would result in a good TA (around 6.5g/L even without added lemon. Do you know the TA of the wine? Did you need to add the lemon to counter the sweetness? Ten or 11 points of sugar can be quite sweet.


----------



## Kivanc (Jul 30, 2021)

BernardSmith said:


> Curious: I would have thought sour cherries would result in a good TA (around 6.5g/L even without added lemon. Do you know the TA of the wine? Did you need to add the lemon to counter the sweetness? Ten or 11 points of sugar can be quite sweet.


Unfortunately I don’t know but during the procession the must was tart as used to be. Yes, I did add the lemon to counter the sweetness. But my main reason was to keep the yeast ferment properly. Yes, I mean that the sour cherry wine that I’ve made is quite sweet though it has typical wine consistency which tolerates the sweetness.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jul 30, 2021)

* my experience in trying to make semi-sweet wine by running high on the sugar is it doesn’t work well. In a decade of wanting a sweet rhubarb I got it once when I did nothing to stop the fermentation. Every other year was back sweetened.
* this year with Supermont variety cherry the pH was 3.07; TA 2.07%; gravity 1.050
in 2014 had North Star pH 3.24; TA 1.72%; 1.063 gravity.
in 2016 the neighbor’s Montmercy had pH 3.31; grav 1.054; TA ?
a tart pie cherry can give you abundant acid flavor, but then with access to trees I avoid adding the water and build high TA into the must.
* I build my must around 1.090 gravity/ 12% ABV which is lower stress on the yeast. It usually finishes at .998 to 1.000
* I don’t bother with mixing a starter, my view is that the yeast population in the must will expand till something is limiting ex they run out of sugar or are poisoning themselves with alcohol


Kivanc said:


> I realize though the yeast starter didn’t grow twice times as much as I expected over night, the sugar consumed enough of 15% tolerance yeast.
> It turned out to be a little sweet, drinkable sour cherry wine


It will be interesting to hear how your wine ages. I find that at eighteen months astringent flavors develop (oxidation?) , , , , , one of my favorite wines


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 30, 2021)

Riceguy, so the TA of sour cherries is indeed, quite low?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jul 30, 2021)

the opposite, on a percentage scale a fruit wine should be 0.5% to 0.7% ,,,, ie if a very ripe cherry is diluted 1:1 with water it is in target and if I picked cherry early this year and it was orange-redish color then dilute 1:2 to bring the TA in target range.
_BUT if diluted further one should add acid to be in the target range._



BernardSmith said:


> Riceguy, so the TA of sour cherries is indeed, quite low?


----------

